

New Heroku pricing "Membership" monthly fee for new accounts - mitchellh
http://d.pr/i/PX4y

======
mitchellh
I apologize for the Droplr URL. I couldn't find any public information on this
anywhere, and it looks like only new accounts can see this page. If you have a
Heroku account, here is the URL where the screenshot was taken:

<https://dashboard.heroku.com/membership>

